# Haban snow thrower



## Mavericke (Jan 21, 2019)

I found this snow thrower made by haban on a Craigslist site but the model number doesn't come close to any other numbers I've seen and cannot find any information out about this thrower. Model # C030AR
Serial # 277422
Series J


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

These were sold by sears, they still have parts available on Searspartsdirect.com. Sold by others too, pretty common on lawn tractors used for snow removal.
I tossed in a PDF of the Sears version manual, and most are nearly identical.


----------

